# Impulsewear/Stahls help needed! Pleese!



## bananajoe's (Jan 11, 2006)

Hello,

In looking for a used heat press for a non profit charity that i volunteer at I found a Stahles 16 x 20 press on craigslist. When I went to pick it up the seller said since it is for a non profit would I be interested in any all ready made transfers. He proceeded to bring out 15 boxes that contain about 14,000 prints.

The tags on the sleeves say Impulsewear or Stahls, none of us have ever dealt with this material. Is there a coding system that could let us know what we can print on dark shirts or light shirts, what temp do we heat them at, etc...

Any and all responses would be geatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Joey


----------



## D&T (Apr 9, 2009)

Impulsewear is now called Art Brands. Most designs they did were meant for white or light but there were some for darks. You should press at 380 for 8 seconds with firm pressure. You can usually (but not always) tell if it will work on darks if it has a white/opaque backing on the design ie you can't really tell what the image looks like until it is printed.


----------

